# Continuous H vs. Continuous L



## lozt

Can anyone explain what's the difference between "Continuous H" vs. "Continuous L" with shooting in these burst modes?


----------



## Dinardy

This information is easily found in the manual... Towards the beginning. H means fast fast, L means fast but not as fast


----------



## Heitz

high / low


----------



## lozt

I figured as much, but I recall reading somewhere else "The exposure and the white balance varydepending on the burst mode setting", but I wasn't sure if this was true or not.

Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Dinardy

Maybe in auto mode..?


----------



## snowbear

On my N90s, it's a heavy finger blowing through a roll in either 8 seconds or 18 seconds!


----------



## gregtallica

hahahaha. On my D7k, I've left it on the CH by mistake and blasted about 10 action shots in a second of a family gathering snapshot. The first thing I remember thinking was "damn.... I'm glad this is digital."


----------



## snowbear

This is my first auto-advance film body.  My Minoltas had nothing like it, though the rangefinder does have Auto/Av/Tv modes.  I went out and tried to shoot a couple of birds and didn't realize I was in continuous mode - shot 10 or so frames before I realized it.  Glad I had the bulk-loaded B&W and not color.


----------

